# Woody Cockapoo pics



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Its taken a while but here are a few pics of Woody, taken in the park last weekend. 

He might be causing me a bit of stress at the moment but he is an absolute darlin'!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous  How old is he now?


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful eyes!!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi is woody a JD pup? he is stunning!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful Woody


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely! :love-eyes:


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes he is a JD puppy and will be 14 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely  He looks like a big pup! My Poppy still seems pretty small at 10 weeks, but she seems to be growing quick, not surprising seen as she eats so much!


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

He is stunning xx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely to see the pictures of Woody - he's gorgeous! I can't believe how different he is to Pepper, though! It's great that we can see how they both develop.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

he is stunning!! i would love a JD pup one day.


----------

